

Cnn.com installs trojan? - friendzis
http://i.imgur.com/h9d1fuO.png

======
Terr_
That anti-virus vendor's site [0] says they first introduced that
classification on Feb 11, 2010, so it probably isn't new... still no idea why
they're calling it "NSA".

[0]: [http://www.eset.com/us/threat-center/threatsense-
updates/sea...](http://www.eset.com/us/threat-center/threatsense-
updates/search/?q=TrojanDownloader.Agent.NSA)

------
friendzis
~1.5 hour later checking from different location and ISP I get no warning.

~~~
ad-hominem
Well, yeah, you're already infected.

~~~
friendzis
I should note it was different machine, sandboxed OS

------
psykovsky
TrojanDownloader.Agent.NSA ? wut

